

The Grill: MIT Professor Hal Abelson on the Hot Seat - b-man
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/298758/The_Grill_MIT_Professor_Hal_Abelson_on_the_Hot_Seat

======
bitwize
I see those Nerd Pride pocket protectors at Boston Lisp each month. Abelson's
collaborator, Gerry Sussman, is oft seen sporting one.

